# ازاي تعمل نافوره في بيتك



## محمود عزت احمد (1 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


طبعا حاجه جميله قوي ان يبقى عندك نافوره في البيت وتسمع صوت خرير الماء المتساقط وياسلام لو تزودها بمصدر اضائه خافت (SPOT) و فكره عمل النافوره غير مرتبطه بوجود مضخه او مصدر كهربي مرتبطه بمبدأ هندسي طبعا لازم نطبق المهنه في كل حياتنا
النافوره اسمها نافورة هيرون Heron’s fountain









نافورة هيرون

توجد هذه النافورة فى معظم الحدائق والمنتزهات .. ابتكرها العالم الجريكى الذى عاش فى الاسكندرية اثناء العصر البطلمى 



تعمل هذه النافورة بقوة طاقة الجاذبية وانتقال الماء من مكان عالى لمكان منخفض فتؤدى لتولد طاقة تسبب فى نقل الهواء بضغط عالى فى انبوب الى خزان اعلى مسببا ازاحة الماء الموجود فيه فى انبوب ثالث بقوة دفع يسبب حدوث نافورة الماء . الصورة التالية ستوضح الفكرة اكثر .











حيث وضع الماء فى الاناء العلوى وبوجود الانبوب الاخضر سبب فى سريان الماء محملا بطاقة وضع للاناء السفلى وبالتالى سبب اضافة الماء ذو الطاقة العالية للاناء السفلى فى دفع الهواء عن طريق الانبوب البفنسجى للاناء الاوسط مسبب دفع الماء للسريان فى الانبوب البرتقالى بقوة دفع مسببا النافورة .:63::77:


الفكره وضحت وممكن تنفيذها بالقارورات فعلا بس المنظر الجمالي ده بتاعك انت يعني ممكن تنفذ الفكره وتبني حولها بخشب حجري اللي بيعمله بيه الشلالات الصناعيه 000وشكرا لموروركم الكريم
والحمد لله رب العالمين:75::77:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 يناير 2010)

عذرا ياجماعه معرفتش ارفق الصور في الموضوع الا عن طريق المرفقات لو حد عارف ياريت يعرفني وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> عذرا ياجماعه معرفتش ارفق الصور في الموضوع الا عن طريق المرفقات لو حد عارف ياريت يعرفني وشكرا


 
شكرا مهندس محمود 
وهذا رابط موضوع عن طريقة تحميل الصور في الملتقى.






شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا د0محمد باشرحيل علي اهتمامك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## موادع2 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم ، الطريقة واضحة جداً.


----------



## engineer sameer (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا أخ محمد عزت، والله انا من زمان كنت افكر بتصميم مثل هيك لكن ما طلعتش معاي، فبارك الله بك على هذه الفائدة.


----------



## قاسم الجبوري (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه..............ز


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير للاسلام والمسلمين
وعلى فكره اخيengineer sameer 
انا اسمي محمود عزت


----------



## tamereng78 (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (11 يناير 2010)

فكرة عسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## engineer sameer (12 يناير 2010)

آسف على الخطأ أخونا محمود، العتب على النظر.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي الكرام
وفقنا الله واياكم لفعل الخير


----------



## حيدرفائق (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل واتمنى ان اعمل مثل هذي النافورة في بيتي المستقبلي


----------



## حيدرفائق (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل واتمنى ان اعمل مثل هذي النافورة في بيتي المستقبلي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي في الله وارجو معرفة آرائكم في الموضوع المدرج عنوانه ولكم جزيل الشكر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174885.html


----------



## Eng.BMW (4 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وعليك يا اخ محمود


----------



## سيد الغندور (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل 
بس انا ملاحظ ان منسوب المياه في الزجاجه السفليه سيظل يرتفع وفي نفس الوقت منسوب المياه في الزجاجه الوسطي ينخفض وبعض فتره سيتوقف عمل عمل النظام


----------



## ميكانيكى بس.... (4 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكورين جدا جدا وفقنا الله واياكم لاصلاح الاسلام والمسلمين عن طريق بث هذا العلم الرزين
تحياتى...


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششكور علي جهدك وتعبك تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوه الاعضاء المحترمين على مروركم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## abu reemas (12 أبريل 2010)

تطبيق جميل للنظريه


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (12 أبريل 2010)

شكراً
الفكرة رائعة جداً


----------



## السيد المعداوى (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك موضوع جميل


----------



## بوحصة (20 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على طرح هذه الفكرة


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو عميرة (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ... يالنخو


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا للاخوه الاعضاء المحترمين على مروركم *​


----------



## NIDO77 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على ايضاح الفكرة ولكنى اعتقد ان هذه النافورة غير دائمة سيأتى وقت يتوقف فيه تدفق الماء عند امتلاء الخزان السفلى بالماء


----------



## الباتل1 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا.......... واضح الشرح


----------



## شاخوان محمد (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
اني عملت النافورة هذه وبنفس الطريقة واشتغلت لكن بعد امتلاء الخزان السفلي وانتهاء الماء من الخزان الاوسط توقف عملها فكيف تقوم بادامة تدفق الماء؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! ;كما موضح في الصور المرفقة


----------



## برهم السيد (8 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## برهم السيد (8 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## خالدhh (20 مايو 2010)

*مشكور أخي وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي*


----------



## مهندس ابوعمر (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم احببت ان اسال ايضا عمل المضخة مع منظم الضغط وصور وكيف يتم المنظم والية الضغط علما ان شقتي على السطح واحتاج لمنظم ومضخة واريد ان اختار مضخة نص حصان ولكن المنظم "الايزي برس" لا اعلم كيف اختاره افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ابوعمر (20 مايو 2010)

كيف تعمل المضخة مع منظم الضغط افيدوني وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد البسقلوني (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يلزم تفريغ الهواء من القوارير وكيف يتم ذلك؟ بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## المصري 00 (25 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يلزم تفريغ الهواء من القوارير وكيف يتم ذلك؟ بارك الله فيك*
ياجماعه تفريغ هواء ليه الموضوع كله يتم بواسطة ازاحة حجم معين من الماء لحجم مكافئ له من الهواء للزجاجه التانيه ومن ثم يؤثر على نفس حجم الماء الذي ينطلق لاعلى بسبب قوة الازاحه لان حجم الزجاجه الداخلي ثابت وكمية الهواء ازاحت كمية الماء ومن ثن تسقط الميه بسبب وزنها لتعمل ازاحه لنقس كمية الهواء للزجلجه التايه وهكذا .............
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان​


----------



## adel_engi (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
سوف أحاول أن أطبقها


----------



## ضياءكامل (27 يونيو 2010)

جميل ورائع الموضوع ياغالي


----------



## ali tounsi (27 يونيو 2010)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير اخوتي في الله بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى الامه الاسلاميه 
بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## abu reemas (5 يناير 2011)

شاخوان محمد قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> اني عملت النافورة هذه وبنفس الطريقة واشتغلت لكن بعد امتلاء الخزان السفلي وانتهاء الماء من الخزان الاوسط توقف عملها فكيف تقوم بادامة تدفق الماء؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! ;كما موضح في الصور المرفقة



توقعت ردت فعلك .. لما تدقق النظر في الصوره الاصليه اللي نزلها صاحب الموضوع مشكور .. تجد صعوبة إنتقال الماء الى الزجاجه الوسطيه .. 

لو إفترضنا بدء التدفق من راس النافوره .. الماء سوف يتسرب الى الزجاجه السفلى ..
و الهواء الموجود في الزجاجه السفلى سوف يضغط على الماء الموجود في الزجاجه الوسطى لإرساله الى الزجاجه العلويه ( رأس النافوره ) و بهذا سوف ينتهى التدفق لان الماء الموجود في الزجاجه الوسطى الذي تم استهلاكه بالبديل وهو الهواء أعتقد توجد خطوه ناقصه وهي كيفيه إرجاع الماء الى الزجاجه الوسطى لإكمال الدوره ..


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hala1807 (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتوا اللى يعرف يحل السؤال ده يكتبلى الحل لو سمحتوا
 Thermal comfort in a house is strongly affected by the so-called radiation effect, which is due to radiation heat transfer between the person and surrounding surfaces. A person feels much colder in the morning, for example, because of the lower surface temperature of the walls at that time, although the thermostat setting of the house is fixed. Write an essay on the radiation effect, how it affects human comfort, and how it is accounted for in heating and air-conditioning applications.


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssss


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عاصم العاني1 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

